

Teen Solves Quantum Entanglement Problem for Fun - sunsu
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/06/ari-dyckovsky/

======
hello_asdf
"With his paper, Ari Dyckovsky has helped show that you can have quantum
entanglement with vastly different particles, not just particles that are
similar."

This was pretty much the summation of his research at least from what I
noticed in the article. Can someone explain this for me, please?

